# Malcolm Retired Gunner - it actually works!!



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

After agonizing over the cost - I finally took the leap. This thing really works and so far works every time. High winds ( usually the bane of retired guns attached to wingers) does not impact it. So far its a great piece of training equipment that has become essential. Be aware that the price will knock your socks off!


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you have a link to read more about it? I googled "malcolm retired gunner" and got stuff about retired b-17 turret gunners reunions!


----------



## R.T. Haas (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.cphsales.com/


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice! I like some of their toys on the website.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> Nice! I like some of their toys on the website.


You should buy some and let me try them out! HA


----------

